# 2010 K2 Slayblade: The Toyota Camry of snowboards..



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Explain what you mean by vibrancy and boring in the context of your review.


----------



## SilverK20A3 (Mar 9, 2008)

Maybe I'm reading into it to much, maybe it's because the board hasn't broken in yet, I dunno.

I'll use a car analogy. It handles like an Evo, and rides like a Camry. Maybe it's all in my head but I've only ridden cambered boards until now, and they seemed more "lively" than this one when cruising. They had kind of a satisfying suspended "bounciness" to them. Objectively, the Slayblade is the best board I've ridden from a sheer performance standpoint. It handles like it's on rails and is extremely stable when charging, and it's got excellent edgehold. Point 'n' shoot. Everything one could want in a high end all-mountain board, right?

Maybe it's the zero camber, maybe it's just the flex pattern, but it feels kinda... dead. Like it's only designed to be ridden extremely aggresively and nothing less. 

I'll get a better idea when I'm in SLC this weekend on decent snow for a change. I think the fresh man made snow might have had somethign to do with it. I mean who blows snow when it's nearly 40 degress outside?


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I have the Ride's version of the Slayblade, the HighLife. Same set up, flat camber, low rise nose. Lots of pop in the back end. Stable, sick fast and carves seriously well.

Last year I was swapping between two boards, this one and an traditional camber board. I noticed the difference in handling and a few times come unstuck on the Ride as I was not used to it.

Ride your Slayblade a few days and enjoy the fresh nature made stuff and tell me then the board is boring. 

Enjoy


----------



## ek3 (Jan 17, 2009)

i hope you don't mean the brakes fail on you


----------



## JRZBoarder (Oct 24, 2010)

ek3 said:


> i hope you don't mean the brakes fail on you


lol that would suck


----------



## hnz (Dec 5, 2009)

What I understood from it is that it doesn't snap back at you when you load a little power through turns or throw the board from edge to edge. (Bounce bounce bounce)


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The car analogies aren't really working, but I think I kinda get what you're trying to explain. So are you saying it lacks pop and/or is too stiff?


----------



## jjermzz (Sep 20, 2010)

TS do you own an EP3, if so noiiice.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

jjermzz said:


> TS do you own an EP3, if so noiiice.


You talking to me? No, I don't like Hondas, except their bikes and lawnmowers lol.


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

Sounds like a good analogy would be the Nissan GTR and how the Euro car snobs view the GTR. The GTR puts out insane track numbers but is considered boring and "soulless" (whatever that means),when compared to cars that are slower with Porsche or Ferrari badges.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

any car at the price of the gt-r, should not have brakes that after half a day at the track(with break periods) will have melted the average balancing weights used one most vehicles... let alone majority of rim choices.

anyhow, sorry for the useless reply! just not fond of gt-r's getting the worship they get. especially working at a performance shop.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

i could be wrong but i believe he's trying to say it RIDES like a camry. that means the harshmellow is doing its job and helping damper the 'bounciness' and 'roughness' that he's accustomed to. imo, this does not have that much to do with pop of camber because otherwise he would've said 'pop'. slayblade is also a great board for the pow and remember this is man made groom. i can see where he's coming from and would agree with most of the assessment. i think if he had rode a jibpan, it would've been a bit different story with the harshmellow. it all depends on what a person is looking for


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

Whenever I see a crappy car analogy... I just want to stay away from the product, no offence. And how does it handle on ICE? I tried my friend's Lamar board last weekend (granted it was dull as a stump) and ice patches did not feel like an Evo handling, at all lol. This board and his look just about the same to me as far as features go.


----------



## woodhomie1996 (Mar 12, 2010)

I recently rode a 2010 Slayblade with Flatline tech and it was awesome. From what I felt it was super fast and gripped like no other. When going slow it felt really loose.(but fun) To me it is like a happy medium between a camber and a reverse camber.


----------



## rader023 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have sold my other boards and am using a slayblade for the rest of the year. Speed, stability, damp, you name it. I love this thing. Edge to edge transition in perfect. I was riding blind in whiteout conditions yesterday,powder over ice, damp powder, ice block, you name it, this thing destroyed it.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

SilverK20A3 said:


> Now for the not so good stuff: Zero camber, as I observed it, makes the board really stable for speed, turns, and landings, but makes the ride absolutely boring for cruising groomers. As it has no camber, it doesn't have the vibrancy of a camber board. For a lack of a better word, you feel really desensitized riding it. It's a strange sensation I'm not accustomed to.


I read this review before I bought my 2011 Slayblade (I've been on it twice so far). Your quote about it feeling "boring" seemed strange to me, but after riding it, I have to agree. It really _is_ a strange feeling. Especially after riding a 1998 K2 Fatbob for the last 13 years. Although I think I'm getting used to it. I've found that I just have to push my riding harder, faster, steeper, bigger etc...to acheive that feeling of "vibrancy" as you call it...and the board both forces _and_ allows you to do just that. But I definitely feel like I could take a nap while cruising a blue circle or green square.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

gauntlet09 said:


> But I definitely feel like I could take a nap while cruising a blue circle or green square.


Uhhh...I think it's a good thing that you find riding down a blue or green is boring...it should be boring. Embrace the slayblad and step up your game until you are riding stuff that is no longer boring!

I haven't ridden the slayblade, but it sounds like you are just riding a board that is meant for much more than cruising blues and greens. Sounds like a great board to progress your riding skills. 

I'm not saying you need to get better, I don't know you, but it sounds like the terrain is the boring part, not the board.


----------



## gauntlet09 (Feb 15, 2011)

schmitty34 said:


> Uhhh...I think it's a good thing that you find riding down a blue or green is boring...it should be boring. Embrace the slayblad and step up your game until you are riding stuff that is no longer boring!
> 
> I haven't ridden the slayblade, but it sounds like you are just riding a board that is meant for much more than cruising blues and greens. Sounds like a great board to progress your riding skills.
> 
> I'm not saying you need to get better, I don't know you, but it sounds like the terrain is the boring part, not the board.


Similar point I was trying to make (without insulting anyone) when I said this:



gauntlet09 said:


> I've found that I just have to push my riding harder, faster, steeper, bigger etc...to acheive that feeling of "vibrancy" as you call it...and the board both forces _and_ allows you to do just that.


I was just amazed by how damp the ride was when I got stuck on a cat track getting from point a to point b.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Flat camber is boring to me even on steeper runs. However, flat camber has a big plus in my book. When doing things like clearing gaps, the landing feels superbly stable. This is why I like other K2 boards with a mix of a long flat zone in the middle and rocker in the tips. It's the best of both worlds for me. I get the playfulness of rockers during my presses and the stable landings.

Harshmellow + flat camber in the middle = orgasm for my feet/knees on landings.

I just dislike 100% flat camber because I don't get any playfulness. If I want to mach down runs, I'm hopping on my stiff posi camber.


----------

